# Is this a good course? Experiences with Thinkspace Education?



## Jamusch (May 15, 2019)

Hello folks,

I currently have a difficult creative situation and just thought why not buying this new course by Thinkspace Education: *https://thinkspaceeducation.com/htwm/
*
It is only 25 € at the moment, but money is money and I just wanted to ask you if you think Thinkspace Education is good resource for this matter?

Greeting
Jamusch


----------



## dzilizzi (May 15, 2019)

I haven't really taken any of their classes yet, but they have a really good reputation from what I've heard.


----------



## Sean (May 15, 2019)

It's a new course so likely most have not taken it yet


----------



## Zx81 (May 15, 2019)

*IMHO thinkspace courses are excellent value for money. practical advice presented well.

I've completed a number of their courses and have only positive things to report.
*


----------



## Jamusch (May 15, 2019)

Thank you all for your responses! I will give it a go then!
Their Youtube Channel also looks interesting.


----------



## Zx81 (May 15, 2019)

Jamusch said:


> Thank you all for your responses! I will give it a go then!
> Their Youtube Channel also looks interesting.



I think the last course I did with them was Music for the Media... Very good course, loads of relevant content.

good luck,

Dave.


----------



## Sean (May 16, 2019)

I bought it and watched a bit of it. Guy is very enjoyable, as expected. It seems pretty good for the price, but I probably wouldn't want to pay more than $25 for it.


----------



## eph221 (May 17, 2019)

Is THINKSPACE connected to GUY ROWLAND? That man is such an entertaining teacher.


----------



## Sean (May 17, 2019)

eph221 said:


> Is THINKSPACE connected to GUY ROWLAND? That man is such an entertaining teacher.


No it's Guy Michelmore who is also great. You can check out the Thinkspace youtube channel.


----------



## robgb (May 20, 2019)

I haven't taken any of their classes, but the YouTube channel is a goldmine. Guy Michelmore (Avengers animated shows, etc.) knows a shit ton and shares it.


----------

